# Observations about AquaSoil and PowerSand



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

At the last meeting of the club we opened a bag of AquaSoil Amazonia M and a bag of PowerSand Special M so we can all say we have seen, touched, smelled, tasted the ADA substrates.

I'd say that all of us were surprised how the AquaSoil felt. Black grains about 1/8" in diameter in average with the slick feel of asphalt, dry tar, or a polymer. Not the feel of a natural rock. The grains don't appear to be porous and crumble easily when pressed between the fingers. 

The PowerSandSpecial M had different size grains, the biggest being about 1/2". It's light, fine porous pumice that can be broken apart by hand. The surface is covered with wet black matter similar to soil. Since that was the "special" PowerSand that black matter consisted of active carbon, bacteria, plus the organic ingredient(s) that make the substrate nutritious for the plants.

Someone asked a valid question - "How come the AquaSoil that is supposed to go over the PowerSand has smaller grains? Will it settle on the bottom over time?". I personally think that the different size grains somehow work together to prevent settiling and compaction, but that is only my speculation.

I found some information on the internet about polymers used in artificial landscape substrates that help retain water and nutrients. It seemed logical to use such polymers in a planted tank to cover a rich nutritious substrate like the PowerSand. That way the nutrients trying to enter the water column will be retained by the capping substrate and become available to the plant roots I guess. 

--Nikolay


----------

